

Obama announces plan for immigration reform at 8pm ET [live stream] - spw
http://www.whitehouse.gov/issues/immigration/immigration-action

======
aliakhtar
Can someone elaborate on this:

> Create a “startup visa” for job-creating entrepreneurs.

> The proposal allows foreign entrepreneurs who attract financing from U.S.
> investors or revenue from U.S. customers to start and grow their businesses
> in the United States, and to remain permanently if their companies grow
> further, create jobs for American workers, and strengthen our economy.

Isn't this the 'founders visa' that PG and Sam have called for? Any details on
the criteria for this, etc? Also, does this still need congressional approval?

Source: [http://www.whitehouse.gov/issues/immigration/streamlining-
im...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/issues/immigration/streamlining-immigration)

------
spw
HN stand up

